# APTuning/APR Holiday Sale Has Begun, Nov. 23rd-Dec. 31st!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

On November 23rd though December 31st every Tuesday and Thursday APR will announce new sales pricing for select groups of products until the entire produce line is on sale. *However *software upgrades are currently on sale through the end of the year. See inside for sale pricing which will be updated every Tuesday and Thursday.






















*
***November 23rd – ECU Upgrade Sale:****
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a FULLY LOADED ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T – $499 For a FULLY LOADED ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L and 5.2L are $100 OFF! Normal Price $499-599
- All Porsche & RS6 ECU Upgrades are 10% OFF!
- Existing APR Software customers may UPGRADE to a FULLY LOADED ECU for $149!
- Customers Interested in a Single Program Only may take $50 OFF the Retail Price!
A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:
- Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
- 91 Octane Performance
- 93 Octane Performance
- 100 Octane Performance
- Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:
- Program Switching :: Ability to Switch APR Performance Maps without Purchasing Extra Hardware
- Fault Code Erase :: Erases ECU Fault Codes
- Security Lockout :: Locks APR Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
- Anti-Theft :: -Kill Switch- Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected






























****November 24th – APR Carbonio Intake Sale:****
- All APR Carbon Fiber Intake Systems are 10% Off!
Intakes available for all 1.8T, all 2.0T, MK4 VR6, MK5 2.5, B6/B7 S4









*
Please check back every Tuesday and Thursday for more great pricing as we announce the sale pricing for each APR product lineup!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1259769862658)*























****November 26th – APR Exhaust Sale!:****
- All APR Exhaust Systems are 10% Off!
Exhaust Available for virtually all Audi/VW/Porsche Turbo models and then some






























****December 1st – APR Motorsport & Accessorie Sale!:****
- All APR Motorsport Items are 15% Off!
- All APR Accessories are 10% Off!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1259941233160)*

Only 21 shopping days left!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*























****December 3rd - APR Intercooler Systems Sale!:****
- All APR Intercooler systems are 10% Off!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1260288972407)*























****December 8th – APR Turbocharger System Sale!:****
- All APR K04 and Stage III Turbocharger Systems are 10% Off! 










_Modified by APTuning at 1:33 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1261496096899)*

With the exception of a few uncommon exhaust systems we currently have every other piece of hardware APR offers in stock!!!
*Diverter valves, Turbo inlet pipes, Throttle body hoses, Bi-pipes, Sway bars, All Carbonio Intake, Fuel pumps, Snub Mounts, Intercoolers, Intake Manifolds, Downpipes, Etc. 
ALL IN STOCK!!!!*
**Also free shipping on most parts if more then one APR part is order***
For example- Order a turbo inlet and diverter valve get *FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: APTuning/APR Holiday Sale Has Begun, Nov. 23rd-Dec. 31st!!! (APTuning)*

*Sale is still in effect, but unsure of how much longer. So act now!!!*


----------

